
He Never Intended to Be a Political Dissident but Began Beating Tai Chi Masters - jseliger
https://deadspin.com/he-never-intended-to-become-a-political-dissident-but-1838706430
======
salawat
Not going to lie, went for the clickbait, left happy I visited. Definitely
good to see the tail of someone standing up for what they believe is right.

